# Looking to buy a syrian hamster!



## panda-23-marie (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi my name is Jade, I am an 18 yr old college student and I am interested in buying a hamster in the next few weeks.

I want to buy from a breeder (intentional or not) rather that a pet shop.

I am building a cage out of two toy boxes which will be connected and sections cut out of the old cage I kept my last hamster in that I had several; years ago. This new cage should be complete in about two weeks time.

I can pick up the hamster from anywhere in North Norfolk and am willing to pay between £5-£10.

I would much prefer a short haired hamster, and I love the ones that have colouring on the head and bottom but a white band around there middles, colouring not essential obviously, I would much prefer a furry with a nice temperament, therefore i'd be much more interested if they are used to being handled already.

Jade

p.s. if hamsters are up to 5/6 months old stil reply i dont mind buying a more mature furry.


----------



## Janey (Aug 3, 2008)

Have you tried to find any rescues near you? If you look for some and even contact your local RSPCAs and places like that they often have hamsters available which desperately need homes


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I know of a hamster specific forum, they are many breeders on there, all very good breeders and I know they have babies right now. I can't post it on the forum here, but if you would like the link I'd be happy to PM it to you.


----------



## panda-23-marie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. That would be great however I don't think I've posted enough messages to have access to the PM on this site. Could you tell me just the name or something to search on google to find it, I keep searching, but no luck with anything local so far.

Thanks again
Jade


----------



## panda-23-marie (Aug 1, 2008)

All the animal shelters near us take cats and dogs. We rescued our old rabbit from the vet that my grandad's wife works though, so I'll ask her to keep an eye out incase someone dumps a hammy on them.

Thanks for your help
Jade


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The websites name is Hamster Central Forum • Index page and like I said, there's lots of breeders and hamster people on there.


----------



## RhiannonHamster (Nov 13, 2012)

Greetings, I am Rhiannon I am a syrian hamster breeder based in Milton Keynes England, you are in luck one of my females gave birth 2 weeks ago to six pups, Which are needing loving homes.
If you are interested please feel free to contact me
Rhiannon



panda-23-marie said:


> Hi my name is Jade, I am an 18 yr old college student and I am interested in buying a hamster in the next few weeks.
> 
> I want to buy from a breeder (intentional or not) rather that a pet shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RhiannonHamster said:


> Greetings, I am Rhiannon I am a syrian hamster breeder based in Milton Keynes England, you are in luck one of my females gave birth 2 weeks ago to six pups, Which are needing loving homes.
> If you are interested please feel free to contact me
> Rhiannon


Rhiannon this thread is 3 years old!


----------

